# Remington or Conair?



## Roxie (Aug 3, 2008)

I want to get a curling iron next month for my birthday, but I'm trying to work out which brand is best. I found this huge hair styling kit for a reasonable price from Conair today, but because it's so cheap, that could mean it's budget?






Has anyone used Conair and what did you think about it?

Or should I just stick with Remington?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 3, 2008)

i love my conair curling iron! it heats up fast &amp; works great. it was only $10 and i've had it for a few years. are you talking about the iron with different plates for different styles? if so, i wouldn't get that kind cause the one i used didn't work well for me.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 3, 2008)

The set was a box with a strightener and a few different curling irons. I'm new the whole hair styling thing, so I'm not too sure if it has different plates. lol. I think they were separate irons.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 3, 2008)

Conair is a good brand for curling irons. Can't vouch for their straighteners. Definitely get yourself a heat protectant though.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'll get heat defense, for sure. I don't always use straighters and it's the curling iron I want, but I saw the box set and just thought maybe I'd go with the deal 'cuz then I would have all the styling irons - except a hair drier.


----------



## Starvingkittyka (Aug 5, 2008)

I have had both remington and conair straightners and curling irons and I have to say that I love my conair much more. I have hard to style hair and it does wonders for me.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 5, 2008)

if it is the conair one with interchangable plates, i wouldn't recommend it. i bought it and i totally hated it!! the poor got yanked my hair so much- i returned it the next day.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 5, 2008)

okay, thanks girls.



I'll check what exactly the conair set is next time I'm in town. If it has interchangable plates, I won't get it, but I think I will get the conair curler (by itself). My friends - who have curlers - have Remmington, but I tried it and it didn't stay very long in my hair.


----------

